# Music Man JP6 BFR vs standard?



## masterblaster (Apr 16, 2010)

What are the main differences between the Ball Family Reserve JP6 and standard ones? Is it worth the extra money? Why would you get a BFR over the standard?


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 16, 2010)

Differences:

- Standard has oiled/waxed almost raw maple feeling neck. BFR has a painted neck
- Standard is a high quality basswood body. BFR is mahogany tone block, alder wings and maple top.
- Standard comes with normal dot inlays or JP shield inlays. BFR is the same with "BFR" logo on the 12th.
- Standard can come without piezo as an option. BFR comes with it stock.
- Standard comes with EBMM SKB case. BFR comes with a EBMM BFR tweed case (I think).
- Standard has the forearm scoop and other contours. BFR goes back to a more standard contouring on the body.
- Some rare Standards come with Rosewood fretboard+neck combos. Some BFRs have Rosewood and Koa fretboard options. (a lot of Limited Edition Runs)
- Both share similar pickups.

Some would say the BFR is better while some would say the neck on the Standard is better. Both guitars hold their value really well and you're better off finding one that's used. As for is it worth it? It depends - for the BFR you're in custom territory and some would sway towards a custom over the BFR. However if the BFR is your dream guitar then go for it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 16, 2010)

One is baller, and one is sick-nasty.

In seriousness, I've had several standards and BFR's at this point and I can't say that either is better... however, the tone of the BFR's is out-fucking-rageous. The BFR Baritone is hands-down the best guitar I've ever played. I'm leaning toward BFR on this one, but the gunstock-oiled necks on the standards are dreamy (I find that the 7 string neck are more comfortable though)


----------



## TMatt142 (Jan 10, 2011)

I've heard (with the body of the guitar) that one is larger than the other?? Any truth to this?


----------



## Rook (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/142179-bfr-really-worth.html

It's all a taste thing, I'd have a Standard (and have had) or a JPX (which I'm saving up for), but I'm not fussed by the BFRs at all.

The BFR is bigger than the standard, the JPX is a little smaller than the regular BFR, but still bigger than the standard. The standard is a small guitar though.


----------



## Beto (Jan 11, 2011)

I own a standard JP7 (full loaded, with 10-56 strings) and a BFR JP6 (9-42), and also I can't say that one is better than the other. 

The only huge difference I could point out is aesthetic: the BFRs are much more beautiful - although it is very personal. I love my pearl redburst JP7, but I usally prefer to see the wood nuances - and the BFRs' tops are amazing.

What one could really miss is the absence of the push/pull tone control. Regarding playability, what I can play in one of them I can reproduce in the other with no limitations - except for the 7th string, of course!

You must play both only to decide which one you will buy FIRST!


----------



## Rook (Jan 11, 2011)

Beto said:


> What one could really miss is the absence of the push/pull tone control. Regarding playability, what I can play in one of them I can reproduce in the other with no limitations - except for the 7th string, of course!
> 
> You must play both only to decide which one you will buy FIRST!



What is this push pull tone control of which you speak?

EDIT: I never knew about this, what does it do? Have they always had Push/Pull knobs???


----------



## Beto (Jan 11, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> What is this push pull tone control of which you speak?
> 
> EDIT: I never knew about this, what does it do? Have they always had Push/Pull knobs???


 

The standard JPs don't have this option, but BFRs do. I'm still trying to understand better the 'tap' vs 'split' subject - you can find very good explanations elsewhere -, but afaik this push/pull control is intended to deliver a sound similar to the 'single coil' sound.

The JPX doesn't have this option, but on the other hand it comes with a 5-way switch selector - for sure providing more tone options, too. 


@ Masterblaster:
If you choose the standard JP, it worths the extra $ for the piezo option! Even if at a first glance you believe you won't use it, you better not to take the risk of regretting later.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 11, 2011)

Nah. For the price of one of those I would rather have the guitar of a god.

EDIT:
Piezo bridges are THE SHIZ. I wanna make a guitar with a Schaller DP475 piezo bridge, but that's like $275 from AllParts. I saw a video on youtube where a couple guys put a piezo bridge and a neck on a concrete block and it sounded amazing.


----------



## littlephil (Jan 12, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> What is this push pull tone control of which you speak?
> 
> EDIT: I never knew about this, what does it do? Have they always had Push/Pull knobs???



The push/pull basically reverses the pickup switch, down you get the regular Neck, Inner coils, Bridge. 
Up its Neck split, both pickups in full, Bridge split


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 12, 2011)

ColoSSuS said:


> Nah. For the price of one of those I would rather have the guitar of a god.



I'm sorry, are you implying that Petrucci isn't a god?


----------



## Rook (Jan 12, 2011)

littlephil said:


> The push/pull basically reverses the pickup switch, down you get the regular Neck, Inner coils, Bridge.
> Up its Neck split, both pickups in full, Bridge split



Sweet! Wish I knew that when I had one :-S

I'll tell my friend that, he has a Tobacco BFR 7, totally sweet.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 13, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> I'm sorry, are you implying that Petrucci isn't a god?



Oh no not at all. But still... that thing makes me drool.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 13, 2011)

ColoSSuS said:


> Oh no not at all. But still... that thing makes me drool.



I was just bein' a smart ass, man. It's all good 

But yeh, the Becker guitars are cool, though a bit off for my taste. His carvins were sexy as hell though.


----------



## ColoSSuS (Jan 13, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> I was just bein' a smart ass, man. It's all good
> 
> But yeh, the Becker guitars are cool, though a bit off for my taste. His carvins were sexy as hell though.



Yeah I can see where you would be coming from on that. But 16" radius and Jumbo-thin frets... you won't find that anywhere but Warmoth or maybe Laguna.

And What Carvin isn't?
His Hurricane guitars are what really interested me.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 15, 2011)

It's not the specs that were off for me, but mainly the inlays and all the random colors.

And to the OP, I personally think going BFR (or JPX) is worth it over the standards, though the necks on the standards are super nice. BFR's just play and sound amazing to me, and I prefer the traditional arm contour to the scoop on the standards.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't understand why they go to a gloss, painted neck (or burst in the case of a couple of finishes) when the standard has a lovely satin birdseye. Oh well, I like the small body and natural neck of the standards, so I'll stick with them, until I play a BFR and find it worth the extra cash.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jan 15, 2011)

^ I don't know either. The nice thing is that BFR necks don't feel slow at all like some other guitars' painted necks.


----------



## Rook (Jan 15, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> ^ I don't know either. The nice thing is that BFR necks don't feel slow at all like some other guitars' painted necks.



It's the Poly EBMM use, it's very dense, so your sweat etc doesn't get stuck in it, and there's less friction. It means EBMM finishes are near impossible to scratch too, however if you chip them, it goes really nasty.


----------



## littlephil (Jan 15, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> I don't understand why they go to a gloss, painted neck (or burst in the case of a couple of finishes) when the standard has a lovely satin birdseye. Oh well, I like the small body and natural neck of the standards, so I'll stick with them, until I play a BFR and find it worth the extra cash.



The BFR's have mahogany necks, not maple like the standards. Its JP's guitar, I'd say he went to the finished neck because he preferred it, or their oil/wax neck finishing wouldn't protect the mahogany well, because its pretty soft compared to maple.


----------

